# donating wine



## corinth (Aug 8, 2016)

Does anyone donate their wine to non profit organization,such as churches or local fiestas?

CORINTH


----------



## Mismost (Aug 8, 2016)

I have given a few cases to a local Church....not my church! They said it worked just fine.
I haven't pushed my luck with trying to use that as a tax deduction!


----------



## JohnT (Aug 9, 2016)

I think that you are OK provided that the wine is not, in turn, sold. Supplying wine for some sort of event (for consumption) I believe is perfectly legal (I must warn you that I am NOT a lawyer).


----------



## NorCal (Aug 9, 2016)

My opinion, from reading the statute, is that they can accept homemade wine with the proper license, and you cannot transport it to them unless they have the license from the abc. Not legal advice.


----------



## garymc (Aug 9, 2016)

Different states have different laws. But Federal law would apply in every state in the U. S. If you donate it to be auctioned or raffled as a fundraiser, technically, the federal government and some states would say the excise tax that licensees pay would have to be paid. I suspect that most agencies would just as soon not hear about it. 

As far as a tax write off, you can only write off losses on activities intended to make money, which would require you to have a license.


----------



## corinth (Aug 9, 2016)

In California, you can donate wine to a non profit twice a year as long as the label has you name and that it states it is homemade. i posted a thread about stste law(calif)some time ago.just curious. and yes, i have donated in the past but will call the state to get an update.

corinth


----------



## jswordy (Aug 11, 2016)

I am with garymc. It's a patchwork among the states and you can look up your state laws in Google. Not worth the hassle where I live, so I just drink it.


----------



## joeswine (Aug 11, 2016)

We do it every year to different organizations such as the Animal sanctuary and others here in South jersey. They in turn have a social which benefits abused animals they take in and other organization's .in the area.


----------



## corinth (Aug 20, 2016)

In California, you are allowed to donate twice a year. I donate to the church and they can either sell the bottle or sell by the glass.State tax is taken care of by a different state organization, than the alcohol bureau that gives us the licence which ALLOWS NON PROFITS TO SELL wine and Beer. ONCE the person buys the wine they can leave church grounds.

You can also donate several cases to be consumed by the members who have worked donated their time all week long or just the weekend.

corinth


----------



## hounddawg (Aug 20, 2016)

when my younger brother that was in Iraq has his brothers in arms to his house once a year I furnish they're wine, a few racks of pork ribs (farm fresh), and they usually want me to fire up my off set stick smoker, then I get to furnish the hickory and sassafras wood as well,, LOL,, they more then earned it.
Dawg,


----------

